# Sore Paw Pads Today!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So yesterday I took Cayenne and Leo for about an hr. walk down to the park on the water, we walked on pavement, and dry dusty crushed gravel. Today they are very sore and don't want to move. I've given them a tramadol for some discomfort but what else can I do for the pads. I really think this is a bull terrier trait as on my face book page, EBT from the U.K. posted that all her B.T's have sore pads from their walk yesterday. It was a little warm for them also as they don't like the heat at all. 73 degrees. Any suggestions


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive been using dermacton its great for pads,no help to you right now as its ordered online ,but have used cocanut oil on her pads when ive run out of the dermacton,,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cayenne is still having problems walking, Leo is better but it has been 6 hrs since I posted and gave a tramadol, I softened up pads, any other suggestions?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I always used Bag Balm on sore pads(the Basset would hurt her feet before being willing to ever give any scent up...so we used it a LOT!!LOL)


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

If they are cracked and dry (happens to my dogs when I walk them in this heat) I would rub some coconut oil on them... that's all I can think of. :/


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried the cocoanut oil on them,(they really wanted to just lick it off their paws LOL) it may have helped Leo but not Cayenne, I'll have to look and see if I have any Bag Balm left.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've not noticed it at all with mine, usually when we work he's just plain tired and we usually still get a hucklebutt even on 3-4 hour hike days :lol:

I know the way they walk has much to do with it, i've read that bag balm can help wth the tenderness from their pads getting a little thin but then again it might just make them a bit more susceptible to soreness :/ it's a bit of a catch twenty two.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know, they have some pretty thick pads in spots, I've walked there before and not had this problem. And it wasn't but 2 weeks ago that I had Cayenne up to the Q.H show and we were towing her behind the golf cart for a little more exercise and that didn't bother her at all. I'm just hoping that someone didn't spray with weed killer along one area that backs upto apartments and didn't post anything.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

were they walking on a new surface and were they
walking longer than normal??? i hope your dogs feel better soon.


----------

